# Smoke and wrecked vehicle markers!



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw an article in on the GW website a while back and I finally gave it a go.
What do you lot think?
Do the colours work, is the smoke different enough?


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

Those look really awesome! The only thing I would suggest is maybe a little more color work on the interior flames, but that is just me nit-picking. 

How did you make them? It would be nice to have some smoke that is not primed cotton balls for my tables and what not. XD


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Munky said:


> What do you lot think?


They look great; and would make remembering what is what easy.



Munky said:


> Do the colours work, is the smoke different enough?


The flame effect is very good.

The smoke looks the same colour to me; that is not necessarily a problem though.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry guys I forgot the GW link.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=&pIndex=3&aId=4800010a&start=4


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice and easy and pretty cheap. I think more flames, esp yellow on the bottom to orange then red and black. they look awesome as is but that would make them pop.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm i was looking for a way of making some smoke coming from the engine of my ork bomber WIP. This technique could be just what i need. These look really cool.


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Very cool. I have been looking for an way to do smoke/damages vehicle markers, these look great!


----------

